# Jig saw replacment



## runngt

Have looked at those before, I think the orginal was called rotozip. Don't know if it's a replacement but a good tool to have around the shop.

runngt


----------



## GMman

To me with those new tools coming out I can t see why someone would want to still use a jigsaw?


----------



## leonmcd

My experience with this type of tool (I have a Ryobi not Sears) it that it is great for soft stuff like sheetrock but not so good for real wood. Most of the ads/demos I've seen show it being used to do cutouts in sheetrock. The "blade" is not really a blade - looks like a drill bit. I have cut 1/2" MDF with it and it is ok. Also cut 1/4" hardboard and it was ok for that too. With hardwood it was very slow and broke a few bits.

I have a 20yr old jigsaw I'm not ready to trade in yet.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. I have a dewalt rotozip and with a good cutter in there i've gone through 1/2" mahogany no problem. mine also has a 1/4' collet so if i needed to i could put router bits in it.


----------

